
What we could have funded instead of war or tax cuts (according to Democrats) - tk75x
https://www.budget.senate.gov/ranking-member/newsroom/press/report-if-not-for-republican-policies-the-federal-government-would-be-running-a-surplus
======
beatgammit
This sounds nice on paper, but Democrats find a way to screw stuff up just as
much as Republicans. The surplus under Clinton that Democrats like to tout so
much had more to do with being in a huge bull market than any specific policy
that Clinton signed (though not increasing spending was certainly helpful).

Yes, wasting money on wars under Bush and Obama hurt us pretty bad, and
Trump's tax cuts aren't doing us any favors. The real problem is that Congress
doesn't pass a balanced budget. Those wars and cuts wouldn't be a problem if
we funded them properly, raising revenue as necessary.

I personally don't think either party is serious about balancing the budget,
they just like to sling mud at each other so people vote them in for a second
term because they're afraid of what the other side might do.

I don't vote for parties, I vote for individuals. I need to believe that the
individual I support with my vote is serious about making a balanced budget
and fighting for the things I want. If I can't trust any of the candidates, I
don't cast a vote.

